# US guidance- 76937



## cmblocher (Jul 19, 2010)

Exactly what CPT codes can 76937 be billed in conjunction with? Does anyone have documentations supporting this.

Thanks


----------



## Shirleybala (Jul 20, 2010)

As per encoder pro 76937 can be used with these codes;

36000	
36005	
36010	
36011	
36012	 
36013	
36014	
36015	
36120	
36140	
36200	
36215	
36216	
36217	
36245	
36246	
36247	
36481	
36500	
36555	
36556	
36557	
36558	
36560	
36561	 
36563	
36565	
36566	
36569	
36568	
36570	
36571	
36575	
36576	
36578	
36580	
36581	
36582	
36583	
36584	
36585	
36620	
36870


----------

